# Grocery Stores



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Accept a ride and destination is a grocery store? Cancel. Pulled up today and what do I see? Full cart of groceries! $4.33 later I'm like..."Never Again"! 2 hrs later? Another grocery store! Cancelled! What's next? Moving furniture?

And whatever you do...don't ever eat Soylent Green!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yep, that and walmart.....no thanks


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Thats why Uber doesn't show the name of the pickup location on the ping. They don't want drivers to see Walmart and pass on the ride.


----------



## El Camino (Aug 27, 2017)

What's the problem? People without cars need groceries. I help them load their stuff in the car, take them home and often get a nice tip. Geez, folks, lighten up!


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

El Camino said:


> What's the problem? People without cars need groceries. I help them load their stuff in the car, take them home and often get a nice tip. Geez, folks, lighten up!


What's your income? $10 hr? Next time I see her and I pass by she will have basket on her head with the groceries. This isn't charity. Do u work 4 Goodwill in ur OTHER spare time?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I didn't help that one pax unload a couple of boxes of cereals from walmart.










And then this . Went from Walmart, 7-11, Walgreens and paxholes House.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

You didn't mention the tip$?

P.s. I drove her to work before for $4.12. No tip. My bad! History!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

El Camino said:


> What's the problem? People without cars need groceries. I help them load their stuff in the car, take them home and often get a nice tip. Geez, folks, lighten up!


I help them load their stuff in the car, take them home, help them unload and often get no tip. Earn a minimum ride and nothing else.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I help them load their stuff in the car, take them home, help them unload and often get no tip. Earn a minimum ride and nothing else.


When did you start posting here Hillary?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Steelersnut said:


> Accept a ride and destination is a grocery store? Cancel. Pulled up today and what do I see? Full cart of groceries! $4.33 later I'm like..."Never Again"! 2 hrs later? Another grocery store! Cancelled! What's next? Moving furniture?
> 
> And whatever you do...don't ever eat Soylent Green!


My one grocery store pickup today wan't all bad . Picked up a blind college student. .No tip, but I did end up with a free bag of radishes and a can of minestrone soup that fell out of his bags and were later found on the floor..


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> My one grocery store pickup today wan't all bad . Picked up a blind college student. .No tip, but I did end up with a free bag of radishes and a can of minestrone soup that fell out of his bags and were later found on the floor..


I would have returned it to him.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

El Camino said:


> What's the problem? People without cars need groceries. I help them load their stuff in the car, take them home and often get a nice tip. Geez, folks, lighten up!


There are already services set up to do that (like InstaCart). Uber/Lyft are not the appropriate service for that need.

Edit: I think it's a problem that people are using ride share drivers as a replacement for more expensive labor (ambulance service, child transport, moving company, etc.). We should not be a cheap labor catch all just because people don't want to pay for the service that they actually need.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Thats why Uber doesn't show the name of the pickup location on the ping. They don't want drivers to see Walmart and pass on the ride.


I don't think Uber does that purposely. Anytime a Pax places their pin on a location it will just register as an address. If you go into the pickup field on the app and then you put in Walmart for example it will populate.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> My one grocery store pickup today wan't all bad . Picked up a blind college student. .No tip, but I did end up with a free bag of radishes and a can of minestrone soup that fell out of his bags and were later found on the floor..


The Lord will punish you for that


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Steelersnut said:


> Accept a ride and destination is a grocery store? Cancel. Pulled up today and what do I see? Full cart of groceries! $4.33 later I'm like..."Never Again"! 2 hrs later? Another grocery store! Cancelled! What's next? Moving furniture?
> 
> And whatever you do...don't ever eat Soylent Green!


Cancel and get reported to Lyft. Deactivated.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> The Lord will punish you for that


I think the punishment came when the ping hit the phone for a store pick up


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

El Camino said:


> What's the problem? People without cars need groceries. I help them load their stuff in the car, take them home and often get a nice tip.


I get grocery jobs all the time in both the cab and the UberX car. I help them regardless of what they are riding. In the cab, I almost always get a tip. In the UberX car, I rarely get a tip.



dctcmn said:


> I think it's a problem that people are using ride share drivers as a replacement for more expensive labor (ambulance service, child transport, moving company, etc.). We should not be a cheap labor catch all just because people don't want to pay for the service that they actually need.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

For years, people have used taxicabs as discount movers, ambulances, babysitters...........................................

People use TNCs as discount taxicabs. It follows that people will use TNCs as discount ambulances, grocery jitneys, movers.........................


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Just got off the phone with Matt the ahole from lyff support..he was very stern with me...said you will be deactivated for a low acceptance rating regardless of distance or location..i told him to hold on, i needed to flip the burgers on my foreman grill..ok, back..go Matt, tell me this again? Then I asked how many trips a month is the minimum to stay active..he said there is no minimum..so I told him I’ll be doing that amount since I’m clearly not Lyft material..hellooo Uber!

Grocery Stores, High Schools, Hospital ERs, any bar after 10pm are on my go touch yourself list.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I had the best pickup from Target today.

5 minutes, no show cancel.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

El Camino said:


> What's the problem? People without cars need groceries. I help them load their stuff in the car, take them home and often get a nice tip. Geez, folks, lighten up!


I like ur humor....that was a good one!....tip on grocery run.....lol....uh, knee slapper there! Uh man, I luv this site...hehehe!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I get grocery jobs all the time in both the cab and the UberX car. I help them regardless of what they are riding. In the cab, I almost always get a tip. In the UberX car, I rarely get a tip.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


Like the time I got a pick up request from up near the top of a mountain in the heavily wooded Cascade Mountain range late in the day as the sun was going down. Driving up the mountain service road and out of the woods steps a man in shorts, t-shirt, and sandals and no survival gear. An Amazon Tech employee who got lost while hiking, and with his phone battery about to die, soon as he got a signal, he calls Uber, not 911 or Search and Rescue.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

freddieman said:


> I like ur humor....that was a good one!....tip on grocery run.....lol....uh, knee slapper there! Uh man, I luv this site...hehehe!


I had some woman join a line last night on 75% primetime. It took us a mile out of the way for the pickup then she had 3 huge bags of toys and went 4/10ths. Had enough money to buy a bunch of stuff but needed to choose a pool type ride to save a dollar or whatever. If you could have walked in the amount of time it takes me to get there you are getting 3 stars so i dont have to drive you ever again. No soup for you!!!


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

I have no problem with grocery stores or Walmart. However, if you choose to order a car for me to pick you and your groceries up then it is not going to be a line ride. I’m tired of these cheap baztards ordering line and then trying to shove my car to the roof with groceries. Uber/Lyft need to make rules and share them with the riders about pool rides. I just send a nice communication to Lyft at the end of the ride requesting an upgrade on the fare.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I help them load their stuff in the car, take them home, help them unload and often get no tip. Earn a minimum ride and nothing else.


And this is how it goes every time for me as well. I had one a couple weeks ago at Winco. After waiting 31/2 minutes I get a call from the account holder. Hey this ride is for my aunt it's taking her longer to get out because she has two baskets of groceries can you wait for her? Of course I said yes but we all know what I did as the timer ran out.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

I had one of these lazy pax this afternoon. Pickup location was Six Corners (Irving Park and Cicero), her first destination was the Jewels, literally right across Cicero Ave. I only drove her cuz it was a 1.9x and ended up getting a little more than the $3.75 cancelation fee. 

Then came the worst part, she asks if I could wait while she grabbed "a couple things". She asked if she should enter hey other destination (a couple miles away)before she goes in. I told her to change it when she comes out. Almost immediately I get another 1.7x ping and I slide cancel. Some pax are just truly lazy f*#ks.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Just did an Ikea, full trunk and back seat of stuff loaded and unloaded... NOT tip, atleast not yet on app


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Okay, strangest grocery store pickup last night. So odd that this thread came out yesterday, what a coincidence . . .

I picked up at WinCo. Loaded my trunk with 9 or 10 bags of groceries. Get in the car, and the destination was 25 minutes away!! Evidently, she was visiting a friend and decided to do shopping there instead of closer to home.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Okay, strangest grocery store pickup last night. So odd that this thread came out yesterday, what a coincidence . . .
> 
> I picked up at WinCo. Loaded my trunk with 9 or 10 bags of groceries. Get in the car, and the destination was 25 minutes away!! Evidently, she was visiting a friend and decided to do shopping there instead of closer to home.


I will say that even though I hate grocery store pick ups, I never cancel just because I see it's a grocery store. I've had at least 50% of grocery store pax who originally were at a different location and had walked over to the grocery store because they thought it would be easier for the driver to stop. My only immediate cancels are IKEA, Home Depot, and Lowe's. My Prius is not a Pick Up Truck.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Just did an Ikea, full trunk and back seat of stuff loaded and unloaded... NOT tip, atleast not yet on app


These people need to order a u haul


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Steelersnut said:


> Accept a ride and destination is a grocery store? Cancel. Pulled up today and what do I see? Full cart of groceries! $4.33 later I'm like..."Never Again"! 2 hrs later? Another grocery store! Cancelled! What's next? Moving furniture?
> 
> And whatever you do...don't ever eat Soylent Green!


this explains so much.

now I've finally learned, why that time I needed a ride from the Ralph's not even 1 of the15 taxi's circling aroun1d would accept the ride.

Of course after 15 minutes of that, the battery dead. bastards, I HEAD TO WALK 5 BLOCKS UPHIL.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> Like the time I got a pick up request from up near the top of a mountain in the heavily wooded Cascade Mountain range late in the day as the sun was going down. Driving up the mountain service road and out of the woods steps a man in shorts, t-shirt, and sandals and no survival gear. An Amazon Tech employee who got lost while hiking, and with his phone battery about to die, soon as he got a signal, he calls Uber, not 911 or Search and Rescue.


Well there was a story on the news the other day about how many 911 systems still can't locate cell phones. But uber and Lyft can. So although I would never put myself in his position, it was actually a quite sensible move.

I would immediately call the driver and tell him there was an up front cash tip though. I don't want him to cancel as my phone dies.

And I'm not a millennial so I always have some cash for emergencies.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

"Would you like to purchase bags today, ma'am?"

"No thanks, I'll let my Uber driver load the entire order, item by item by item. I'm buying lots of round things, too, so we can listen to them rolling around as we drive."


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well there was a story on the news the other day about how many 911 systems still can't locate cell phones. But uber and Lyft can. So although I would never put myself in his position, it was actually a quite sensible move.
> 
> I would immediately call the driver and tell him there was an up front cash tip though. I don't want him to cancel as my phone dies.
> 
> And I'm not a millennial so I always have some cash for emergencies.


Crazy thing is that they were able to locate this guy by his phones gps/cell signal in the most remote area but can't locate pax in a large city like Chicago.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

If youre on this site and a ping comes in the address pops up, while writing this Walmart supercentre popped up and of course I let the ping pass as I don’t want my trunk loaded with groceries for a $5 ride or the ever popular trunk full of groceries and lady with her toddler and no car seat


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

evad77 said:


> If youre on this site and a ping comes in the address pops up, while writing this Walmart supercentre popped up and of course I let the ping pass as I don't want my trunk loaded with groceries for a $5 ride or the ever popular trunk full of groceries and lady with her toddler and no car seat


I'm getting good at this too! Im remembering addresses! Got ride request this morning and accepted. Immediately recognized as Walmart 10 mins away and cancelled. BOOYAH!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Picked up some people from China at the Costco. The ride was surging 2x on XL so it turned out to be a $35.00 ride for about 14 miles if I recall. They bought one of those huge Teddy Bears which it ran shotgun. Pretty cool ride...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

El Camino said:


> I help them load their stuff in the car, take them home and *often get a nice tip.*


ptttttt!  Yeah, sure ya do!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> I don't think Uber does that purposely. Anytime a Pax places their pin on a location it will just register as an address. If you go into the pickup field on the app and then you put in Walmart for example it will populate.


Where is this "pickup" field on the app?



Steelersnut said:


> I'm getting good at this too! Im remembering addresses! Got ride request this morning and accepted. Immediately recognized as Walmart 10 mins away and cancelled. BOOYAH!


The 10 minutes away should have been your first clue to not accept the ride in the first place. Essentially, five miles away or so and already $2.50 expenses for you for a possible $3 ride? Nope.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

The old circle ping used to show the address and the establishment name if entered. Then they realized the drivers do have brains and would skip rides from these places. Instead of paying more for them, they just trick you into doing them


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Steelersnut said:


> Accept a ride and destination is a grocery store? Cancel. Pulled up today and what do I see? Full cart of groceries! $4.33 later I'm like..."Never Again"! 2 hrs later? Another grocery store! Cancelled! What's next? Moving furniture?
> 
> And whatever you do...don't ever eat Soylent Green!


 Soylent Green is deactivated drivers!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Just got a $40.00 cash tip for taking pax to grocery store, waiting 10 minutes, and taking them back home. 1.2 miles round-trip, no pings came through while I was waiting.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 205404
> Just got a $40.00 cash tip for taking pax to grocery store, waiting 10 minutes, and taking them back home. 1.2 miles round-trip, no pings came through while I was waiting.


Nice! Now check to see if the bills are real.

I was taking a pax from pioneer to ballard. Lady asks me to stop at QFC so she can get a few things. She asks me if I wanted anything. Might as well take up on her offer. I asked for a small can of Red Bull. She takes 10 mins, she got me two 12oz Red Bull since it was better deal, she tipped me $22 cash, and in app tip me $1. What a sweet lady!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

$40 tip for a grocery run! Hey, that will double the reason I won't pick them up. YOU already won the tip lottery!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 205404
> Just got a $40.00 cash tip for taking pax to grocery store, waiting 10 minutes, and taking them back home. 1.2 miles round-trip, no pings came through while I was waiting.


And I received a $25 cash tip just for reading your post!


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

They are getting sneaky with the grocery pickups. 

I had one pre-schedule a ride. 

Whenever I see a pre-scheduled ride, it’s usually a nice airport run and I accept without thinking. 

This time? Nope a Walmart cart in front of the liquor store. 
$3.90 run across the street. 

Good thing she scheduled that ride.


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> There are already services set up to do that (like InstaCart). Uber/Lyft are not the appropriate service for that need.
> 
> Edit: I think it's a problem that people are using ride share drivers as a replacement for more expensive labor (ambulance service, child transport, moving company, etc.). We should not be a cheap labor catch all just because people don't want to pay for the service that they actually need.


Ambulances Especially 
People don't call 911 because they don't have insurance and want Uber/Lyft drivers to take them to the ER either hurt or in trauma, bleeding, etc. It's just not safe and can open up a huge lawsuit.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> And I received a $25 cash tip just for reading your post!
> 
> View attachment 205487


Lol. That's funny as hell


----------



## br99992 (Aug 5, 2017)

Was thinking about this post while driving tonight. I usually take anything but, had a pickup and grocery store, hopefully just an employee but see a large woman with a &$*@ton of groceries. Cancel, don’t charge rider. Drive about 10 minutes away, another grocery store ping. Take it and help with loading unloading. Minimum fare, no tip. Should have canceled the 2nd one too.... I don’t mind helping people but when I’m waiting extra time for you to load unload or if I help for Christ’s sake give me a tip.....


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Only once I got a 1$ tip for a store run.I ran into her at a Dunkin donuts and said Hi I remember you I was your uber driver at star market.She rang the item up and wouldn't say another word to me.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> And I received a $25 cash tip just for reading your post!
> 
> View attachment 205487


lol


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I will say that even though I hate grocery store pick ups, I never cancel just because I see it's a grocery store. I've had at least 50% of grocery store pax who originally were at a different location and had walked over to the grocery store because they thought it would be easier for the driver to stop. My only immediate cancels are IKEA, Home Depot, and Lowe's. My Prius is not a Pick Up Truck.


Why cancel? Show up to big box store. If pax has large items/building supplies, then cancel and at least collect!


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

I've done two grocery store pickups.

1. Safeway, was a 2-3 block ride, no tip, no rating, yes I helped load/unload because I didn't want to waste more time.
2. Target, was an employee with no stuff, like a 15minute ride, no tip, but 5* rating.

I'm lucky I don't do that much Ubering so I remember most pickup points and would remember passenger names. Maria at Safeway, no accept ping from you.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Picked up some people from China at the Costco. The ride was surging 2x on XL so it turned out to be a $35.00 ride for about 14 miles if I recall. They bought one of those huge Teddy Bears which it ran shotgun. Pretty cool ride...


If it were me, They can keep the fare, But I am kidnapping that giant Teddy Bear


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> I would have returned it to him.


He waved, but well you know.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 205404
> Just got a $40.00 cash tip for taking pax to grocery store, waiting 10 minutes, and taking them back home. 1.2 miles round-trip, no pings came through while I was waiting.


thing I'l


Tnasty said:


> Only once I got a 1$ tip for a store run.I ran into her at a Dunkin donuts and said Hi I remember you I was your uber driver at star market.She rang the item up and wouldn't say another word to me.


Lol the minute I saw "Star Market " I knew you were from Bahston!


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

My New Yawk relatives were always amused with how I spoke, and would laugh and tell me to say park the car in Harvard yard.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> My one grocery store pickup today wan't all bad . Picked up a blind college student. .No tip, but I did end up with a free bag of radishes and a can of minestrone soup that fell out of his bags and were later found on the floor..


Wait a minute, you said "No tip". I would disagree


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Just did an Ikea, full trunk and back seat of stuff loaded and unloaded... NOT tip, atleast not yet on app


They can put junk in the trunk, but not the back seat. What happens if you get into an accident? All that junk will come flying at you... This is one reason to make sure people are buckled up. You don't want them flying towards you.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Did a grocery run earlier...pax hot foods leaked gravy all over my trunk...wheres the justice in that?


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

Mr Sensitive said:


> Did a grocery run earlier...pax hot foods leaked gravy all over my trunk...wheres the justice in that?


Cleaning fee!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Occasionally I'll get some foreign college students who have groceries from a certain Asian grocery store...usually manageable. Only takes a minute to load and a minute to unload. They are almost always polite and friendly, so I don't mind. I just consider it "the luck of the draw" and part of driving RS. Sometimes you get a great trip/tip and sometimes you don't.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Mr Sensitive said:


> Did a grocery run earlier...pax hot foods leaked gravy all over my trunk...wheres the justice in that?


It's your payback for being stupid


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Mr Sensitive said:


> Did a grocery run earlier...pax hot foods leaked gravy all over my trunk...wheres the justice in that?


Cleaning fee, dude! Did you file a claim?


----------

